# Colonoscopy gone wrong... how long to expect pain?



## May1423 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm a 20 year old female with ongoing stomach pain, and diarrhea with a history of autoimmune diseases.
I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy with biopsies on Thursday. Unfortunately there were complications with the procedure, the doctor had to use 3 different scopes (regular colonoscopy, pediatric scope, and endoscope) because of a strange bend in my colon. She took a bunch of biopsies throughout my GI tract. I woke up from the procedure with intense pressure, given medication for the pain and was sent home. For the rest of the day and the day after I had a strong pressure in my sigmoid and descending colon, every time I went to the bathroom it was air and a good amount of blood, more than what I was told would be normal. I called the on call doctor and was told to go to the ER. There I was examined and put to sleep to do another colonoscopy where they found scratches and bruising from the first colonoscopy, along with 3 open and bleeding biopsy sites in my transverse colon which were were bigger than expected, one had a visible blood vessel. The doctor then closed off those bleeding sites with hemostatic clips. The on call doctor who fixed those biopsy sites was furious with my GI doctor. Once I left the hospital I was still bleeding, yesterday only a very small amount, today I haven't had to go to the restroom with bleeding, which is a relief. My problem is just the pressure/pain down below. I still have that urge, the nausea, and of course the air/gas from the scope. How long do I have to look forward to this pain and gas? It's hard to stand and eat. I'm having horrible anxiety after this whole ordeal.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

This is just horrible and outrageous. The GI doctor shouldn't have performed the colonoscopy in the first place if they knew there were going to be complications. Doctors like these shouldn't be allowed to practice.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

agree with lithium.

so sorry for what you've been through, May--what a truly miserable experience. i do hope you are starting to feel a bit better by now. take care.


----------

